# [Tip] Cercare un ebuild negli overlay

## Onip

Basta andare qui.

Byez

----------

## noice

mitico..

----------

## Kernel78

Ammetto di non conoscere bene l'universo degli overlay visto che a parte il mio in locale con 2 pacchetti ritengo che gli overlay siano il maggior problema di gentoo ma non basta un semplice 

```
eix -O
```

  :Question: 

----------

## Onip

sì, ma quello cerca in tutti gli overlay, non solo in quelli locali.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Onip wrote:*   

> sì, ma quello cerca in tutti gli overlay, non solo in quelli locali.

 

ahhhh, così puoi scoprire quale overlay aggiungere alla tua macchina ...

così si può incasinare ancora di più ... (odio gli overlay  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> (odio gli overlay  )

 

 :Shocked: 

gli overlay sono l'anima di gentoo.

chiusi gli overlay, morta gentoo.

----------

## Onip

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> ahhhh, così puoi scoprire quale overlay aggiungere alla tua macchina ...
> 
> così si può incasinare ancora di più ... (odio gli overlay  )

 

exactly   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   (odio gli overlay  ) 
> 
> gli overlay sono l'anima di gentoo.
> 
> chiusi gli overlay, morta gentoo.

 

de gustibus, come ho già detto io ho solo due pacchetti in locale e vivo benissimo con la mia gentoo e sono ben più che contento.

----------

## topper_harley

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Basta andare qui.
> 
> Byez

 

Per quel che ne so eix lo fa gia' da un po... Almeno dalla versione 0.8.qualcosa...

Basta un 

```
eix-update-remote update && eix foo
```

Ne avevamo gia' discusso qui.

----------

## Onip

certo che lo fa anche eix, ma bisogna ricordarsi l'update. Lì ci pensano loro...

----------

## topper_harley

 *Onip wrote:*   

> certo che lo fa anche eix, ma bisogna ricordarsi l'update. Lì ci pensano loro...

 

A dire il vero puo' pensarci anche cron... Per non parlare del fatto che il risultato di eix appare in un modo molto piu' immediato e leggibile, che eix confronta le versioni dell'ebuild con quelle installate nel mio sistema, e che mi dice se i pacchetti sono keyworded o masked.

Il tutto con un output decisamente molto piu' compatto.

----------

## Scen

Ah che fi**ta  :Cool: 

Ci sono anche i miei pargoli  :Razz: 

----------

## noice

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Basta andare qui.
> 
> Byez

 

ma funziona ancora il link?

----------

## mouser

Comunque confermo che con eix (io uso la 0.10.1) e lanciando

```
# update-eix-remote update
```

Si ha la lista di tutti gli ebuild in tutti gli overlay  :Wink: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

a me risponde così a dire il vero:

```
cut

[111] (layman/zimbra) (cache: eix* /tmp/update-eix-remote.dGN6R6/1/_usr_portage_local_layman_zimbra.eix [*])

     Reading   0%

Cache file /tmp/update-eix-remote.dGN6R6/1/_usr_portage_local_layman_zimbra.eix uses an obsolete format (24 current is 22)

     Reading aborted

[112] (layman/zugaina) (cache: eix* /tmp/update-eix-remote.dGN6R6/1/_usr_portage_local_layman_zugaina.eix [*])

     Reading   0%

Cache file /tmp/update-eix-remote.dGN6R6/1/_usr_portage_local_layman_zugaina.eix uses an obsolete format (24 current is 22)

     Reading aborted

```

----------

## Scen

 *koma wrote:*   

> *

 

Devi installare l'ultima versione ~instabile di eix, ovvero la 0.10.1 (la stessa di mouser  :Cool:  )

----------

## lordalbert

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   * 
> 
> Devi installare l'ultima versione ~instabile di eix, ovvero la 0.10.1 (la stessa di mouser  )

 

Io ho installato la 0.10.1 ma nonostante ciò ho questo output

```

....

[110] "" (layman/zimbra) (cache: eix* /tmp/update-eix-remote.PvvRDF/1/_usr_portage_local_layman_zimbra.eix [*])

     Reading   0%

Cache file /tmp/update-eix-remote.PvvRDF/1/_usr_portage_local_layman_zimbra.eix uses an obsolete format (604083993 current is 24)

     Reading aborted

[111] "" (layman/zugaina) (cache: eix* /tmp/update-eix-remote.PvvRDF/1/_usr_portage_local_layman_zugaina.eix [*])

     Reading   0%

Cache file /tmp/update-eix-remote.PvvRDF/1/_usr_portage_local_layman_zugaina.eix uses an obsolete format (620861209 current is 24)

     Reading aborted

Applying masks ..

```

Per info:

```

# eix eix

[I] app-portage/eix

     Available versions:  0.8.8 0.9.9 0.9.10 ~0.9.11 ~0.9.12 ~0.10.0 (~)0.10.1 ~0.10.2

     Installed versions:  0.10.1(11:08:42 02/11/2007)(-sqlite)

```

----------

## drizztbsd

L'ultima è 0.10.2

----------

## lordalbert

lo so, ma visto che gli altri usavano la 0.10.1 credevo potesse andar bene quella...

EDIT: Ok, ho risolto... ma è normale che non mi mostra più i risultati di portage? 

```

# eix amule

[D] net-p2p/amule [1]

     Available versions:  [M]~2.2.0_pre20070920

     Installed versions:  2.2.0_pre20070422(22:29:43 22/10/2007)(gtk nls unicode -amuled -debug -remote -stats)

     Homepage:            http://www.amule.org/

     Description:         aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client

[1] (layman/sabayon)

```

----------

## Onip

quando aggiorni eix di solito bisogna anche aggiornarne il db.

prova con

```
# update-eix
```

----------

## bandreabis

 *Onip wrote:*   

> quando aggiorni eix di solito bisogna anche aggiornarne il db.
> 
> prova con
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dopo aver testato e capito che NON voglio vedere gli overlay layman... come posso fare?

----------

## Scen

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Dopo aver testato e capito che NON voglio vedere gli overlay layman... come posso fare?

 

```

rm -v /var/cache/eix*

update-eix

```

 :Question: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Dopo aver testato e capito che NON voglio vedere gli overlay layman... come posso fare? 
> 
> ```
> 
> rm -v /var/cache/eix*
> ...

  :Question: 

 :Razz:  Thanks!

----------

## Scen

Bene  :Cool: 

BTW: Quel  :Question:  sottintendeva che non ero sicuro al 100% dell'utilità del comando, e attendevo conferma  :Razz: 

----------

## lucapost

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Basta andare qui.
> 
> Byez

 

è morto?

----------

## Onip

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> è morto?

 

purtroppo pare di sì (conclusione tratta controllando il sito periodicamente, non ho news 'ufficiali'), peccato sembrava proprio un buon servizio (e update-eix-remote update mi da dei problemi   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## topper_harley

 *Onip wrote:*   

> (e update-eix-remote update mi da dei problemi   )

 

Ho notato che la lista di pacchetti che update-eix-remote scarica e' sempre in un formato leggibile dall'ultima versione ~arch di eix. 

Tenendo aggiornato eix non dovresti avere problemi.

----------

## Onip

grazie, lo so. il problema è che a volte il database di layman va a sovrascrivere quello locale di eix, invece di affiancarsi ad esso. Siccome non mi interessa moltissimo per il momento ho deciso di lasciarlo così e di usare solamente update-eix.

Grazie comunque!   :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

Riuppo il thread per segnalare questo. Scarno ma (pare) efficace.

----------

